# Classic Reuben Sandwich



## storandelli (Aug 29, 2011)

More of a technique than an actual recipe...

*How I make a Reuben sandwich at my store.*

Four or five weeks before I make your sandwich, I chop about 40 pound of cabbage,





  








asauerkraut1.JPG




__
storandelli


__
Sep 3, 2012








salt it, press it and wait patiently while it becomes sauerkraut.





  








asauerkraut2.JPG




__
storandelli


__
Sep 3, 2012








About a week before, I take some chuck tenders and brine them with my pickling spices for five days in the fridge. I then rinse them and gently poach them with more spices for about 3 hours and chill them in their liquid overnight to get nice chunks of corned beef.





  








acorned beef.JPG




__
storandelli


__
Sep 3, 2012








Now two days before, I use my rye sourdough culture to build a rye starter that develops overnight. I use a very flavorful whole rye flour from a small farmer owned mill in Kansas. I mix that with bread flour, water, salt and caraway and make a few loaves of rye bread. These have to mature overnight.





  








arye bread.JPG




__
storandelli


__
Sep 3, 2012








Also a couple of days before, I take about six pounds of my fresh sauerkraut and cook it with pork, onions, apples, schmaltz, white wine, bay leaves, caraway and juniper until the pork gets very tender.





  








asauerkraut done.JPG




__
storandelli


__
Sep 3, 2012








Then I get a long list of ingredients together to chop finely and turn into 1,000 Island Dressing.





  








a1K island1.JPG




__
storandelli


__
Sep 3, 2012








Mix them all together and this is what you get.





  








a1K island2.JPG




__
storandelli


__
Sep 3, 2012








I take two slices of Swiss cheese and put them on a slice of rye bread.

Then I put a small handful of my cooked kraut in a pan and cover it with about 4 oz. of corned beef and steam it for a moment, covered, to heat the beef.

Meanwhile in another pan (you can do all this on a flat grill also) I melt some butter and when it sizzles I add the bread with the cheese. I carefully lift the kraut/beef pile with a spatula onto the cheese covering the corned beef with the rest of the kraut left in the pan and stick the top piece of rye bread onto that. Then the entire sandwich is lifted, a little more butter is added and melted in the pan, and the sandwich is turned over and toasted on the other side.

That's it! Cut it in half and put it on the plate with the 1K island dressing and you're all set.





  








aReuben.JPG




__
storandelli


__
Sep 3, 2012


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

No that is some Ruben lovin' /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Spectacular sandwich.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I think I'm in love.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

laurenlulu said:


> I think I'm in love.


You're in love with a sandwich? That could be considered s_andwichphilia._


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

storandelli said:


> More of a technique than an actual recipe...
> 
> *How I make a Reuben sandwich at my store.*
> 
> ...


 Oh My!

I looked at your profile and didn't see your location. Where is your store located? The Reuben looks amazing!

Hooray food!

Dan


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

"You're in love with a sandwich? That could be considered s_andwichphilia_"

Oh yes, yes I am. My mouth waters simply thinking about him. Pavlov's got me pegged.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

For some time my favorite reuben was from Little Dave's Deli - guess I didn't eat there often enough, they recently closed.

There's another place just a few blocks from my house that is supposed to be really good, haven't tried them yet.  Maybe

tomorrow's lunch.

mjb.


----------



## rollinglegumes (Sep 3, 2012)

I been looking to make some kraut. Do you use an open container? Are we talking walking it around the block like a Belgium beer or what ever happens to show its face?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I was ready for bed. Now I'm hungry!!!!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

In NY qw had Reubens, Rachels, and Turkey Reubens  all were great.(Turkey was with cole slaw not kraut)  All served with a Kosher Dill and side of home made slaw . I used to eat one for breakfast


----------

